# Catch Can Wrestling



## TMA17 (Jul 24, 2018)

I wish there were more places that taught this.  The only place in my area is the Philly Sef Defense school.  Looks like an awesome art.  

Does anyone have any experience in CCW?


----------



## Danny T (Jul 24, 2018)

While not a 'catch wrestler' I have attended several seminars as well as train under Erik Paulson who uses a lot of catch in his CSW program. Good Stuff.


----------



## TMA17 (Jul 24, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## paitingman (Jul 24, 2018)

I LOVE training with catch guys. I would highly recommend getting to train if you can. Some of the neatest grappling little tricks I know I've picked up from catch wrestlers. 

A lot of techniques might be considered strongman or dirty tactics by BJJ guys. It's just a different approach. Generally done with a K.I.S.S. mentality, so even I can pick it up. Great art to learn if you can find a teacher or a club


----------



## TMA17 (Jul 24, 2018)

The only place that I know of that teaches it is Philly Self Defense school.  

Philadelphia JKD Grappling and Catch Wresting


----------

